# Crappie in the Choctawhatchee



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Anybody catch Crappie in the Choctawhatchee River? Me and a Buddy of mine are thinking about heading up there to try our luck. Any pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Fishwalton prob be the one to ask, he's pretty familiar with that area, if anything Lake Talquin or the upper Mobile Delta might produce some. Giving that bream pond a break?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha yeah, buddy said he wanted to go hit the river, and I am always game for that. Those bream up there are always hungry though, that's for sure. Ive never even caught a crappie so I'm excited to try something different.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

It's tuff to find them in the river system. Look for nice deep black water. They are extremely finicky and I have found them to only feed for a time then completely shut down. There are paces that hold quite a few, but they are hard to catch IMO. It is possible and it's just trial and error. Good Luck.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Take minnows and try them around tree tops and structure. Crappie WON'T feed down so you might have to keep playing with depth to find where they are holding at.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if the crappie won't bite, what do y'all recommend I go after? I kinda wanted to try out around the mouth too


----------

